# 9 vs 18 inch roller?



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

I've always been a big fan of the 18 but hardly see any painters that use them. To me this is a no brainer as common sense tells me twice as big equals faster roll time. Granted you cant use em in tight spaces but on wide open spaces they work great. Recently painted a university w/ over 125k of wall space. There was 2 spray rigs w/ me on one and owner of company on other. I supplied my helper w/ an 18 in while the owner laughed at it and said him and his guy could paint just as fast w/ a 9. The race was on! By the end of the day not only had we applied a lot more paint but our work looked a lot better as well. The layer of paint layed down by 18 is more uniform and w less (snakes) in the wall. Owner still wouldn't give credit and simply said "real painters use a 9 in". Does anyone else out there love using an 18?


(Snakes are the edge a roller leaves) not sure what its called in other areas


----------



## tanc (Dec 25, 2012)

I only use a 18 on some residential ceilngs and on most commercial jobs. Mostly 9/12 on residential.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Most all of my work is interior residential repaints that's why I usually use a 9". Once in a while I do break out the 18" if I have a job with a lot of wall space and I love how fast I can cover space with it.I don't leave squirrel tails(what I call 'em) with either one of 'em.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

18 on almost everything residential repaints is our main source of work,


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

It really depends on the size of the room. A big open space I'll use an 18 smaller rooms a 9. 

On a side note I love the different lingo's. We call the heavy roller lines train tracks.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

We call heavy roller lines Ropes.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> We call heavy roller lines Ropes.


We call em tracks, railroad tracks.


----------



## vegaspainter (Aug 24, 2012)

We use a 18 on everything that we possibly can. That is how I learned to paint with 25 years ago.


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

I prefer 18 even in smaller areas. I can usually manipulate it to paint most any spot. If it won't fit my brush can handle. If your not using an 18 on any kind of wall space that allows it your basically doing twice the rolling to achieve the same result. Time is money and it really adds up. You can hold the trigger wide open on and 18 can keep up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oden said:


> We call em tracks, railroad tracks.


Same here :yes:



spraytech said:


> I've always been a big fan of the 18 but hardly see any painters that use them. To me this is a no brainer as common sense tells me twice as big equals faster roll time. Granted you cant use em in tight spaces but on wide open spaces they work great. Recently painted a university w/ over 125k of wall space. There was 2 spray rigs w/ me on one and owner of company on other. I supplied my helper w/ an 18 in while the owner laughed at it and said him and his guy could paint just as fast w/ a 9. The race was on! By the end of the day not only had we applied a lot more paint but our work looked a lot better as well. The layer of paint layed down by 18 is more uniform and w less (snakes) in the wall. Owner still wouldn't give credit and simply said "real painters use a 9 in". Does anyone else out there love using an 18?
> 
> 
> (Snakes are the edge a roller leaves) not sure what its called in other areas


I do mostly residential repaints and prefer an 18 on ceilings, high walls in stairways, or when spraying and back rolling. On walls I generally go with a 14 unless Im doing wide open areas. I use 9s on bathrooms, kitchens, flat doors and accent walls. But, thats just me. Whether a guy uses 18s or 9s has nothing to do with their skills as a painter. Its just what your used to.


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

I always keep 2 18's in the truck, but most of my stuff I use a 9. Never thought about an 18 on a ceiling though. Just never crossed my mind. I'll have to start doing that though.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I only do residential and only use a 9. I call them curtains.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We use a 4" Whizz when we land a time and materials job....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## TRossi88 (Dec 28, 2012)

We mainly use 9" I think its easier no tray just drop a grid in a 5 and your good to go. Also with a 9 you can jam the corners so you don't have to cut them in. But on big jobs with lots of Sq' of the same color we will use a 18"


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I ain't figured out the loop yet but PT is on one. The 9 vs the 18 loops back about once a month or so.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Oden said:


> I ain't figured out the loop yet but PT is on one. The 9 vs the 18 loops back about once a month or so.


Yep. But...when we mock old topics and send members to old threads, we haze them even more with a necro post! CAN'T WIN AROUND HERE!

In any event there is always a new take on stuff and I may actually learn something else.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TRossi88 said:


> We mainly use 9" I think its easier no tray just drop a grid in a 5 and your good to go. Also with a 9 you can jam the corners so you don't have to cut them in.


I have a few 18" trays, but I generally use a tub. 14" is my general wall set up. I've timed it and a 14 is approx 25% more productive over a 9. :thumbsup: Now depending on how many hours a shop spends on rolling walls that extra 25% of production could end up being thousands of dollars :thumbup: Also, on 14" set ups I use a frame that looks like 2 7s put together. (Sorry, Im too busy to find a photo at the momment) The frame only comes down one side, so you can get close in the corners just like a 9" frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have to thank painttalk for this. 

I love my 18's sooo much. 

we had a loooong thread going about them for a while


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I find 18's are only useful for large areas - they soak half a gallon of paint just to get them loaded first time. And when you have 3-4 different wall colors - it can get damn expensive! I doubt most guys are using high end paints like Aura and whipping out 18's every chance they get. And you don't save much time with them either. Cutting in with a brush is the real bottleneck, improving your cutting times will drastically improve production. If I cut and roll a space that takes exactly 1 hour to complete with a 9" roller - I'll only be able to cut it back to 50 minutes with a 18" roller. Saving 10 minutes of labor off a unit-hour of labor isn't enough to justify all the extra materials costs of the sleeve, the hassle of cleaning it and the excess paint needed. Rooms that I can double coat with 1 gallon of paint almost always requires 1 gallon and 1 quart with an 18" roller. Ever price out a quart of Aura interior paint? you think that's cheaper than saving 10 minutes off of labor? Come on.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

they do eat up paint.. but when you can dang near roll out a 10' wall with 1 dip... you just kill a room in under 20 dips.. I like wall time better than dipping and running for the pan


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

nEighter said:


> they do eat up paint.. but when you can dang near roll out a 10' wall with 1 dip... you just kill a room in under 20 dips.. I like wall time better than dipping and running for the pan


 There is nothing an 18" roller can do that a 9" can't, only double. You can't magically roll an entire wall with one dip. Have you ever tried that purdy-pro extra rolling system? I can roll almost as much wall almost as fast using a 9" with 3/4" polyamide fiber as the next guy can with an 18" using just regular technology. I roll taller walls than the average 18" - and being able to roll higher vs. wider will make you much faster.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

it was figuratively speaking danny-poo  

I do have alot of footage, when I get through to one of the last projects I worked on.. I will post up the pics. I WILL remember to do this.. I will search this thread out and post it up.

I don't want to open any file, nor any video component at this very point in time.. a lil burnt out today..


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> Rooms that I can double coat with 1 gallon of paint almost always requires 1 gallon and 1 quart with an 18" roller.


You can double coat a room with one gallon?  Must be some very small rooms :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> There is nothing an 18" roller can do that a 9" can't, only double. You can't magically roll an entire wall with one dip. Have you ever tried that purdy-pro extra rolling system? I can roll almost as much wall almost as fast using a 9" with 3/4" polyamide fiber as the next guy can with an 18" using just regular technology. I roll taller walls than the average 18" - and being able to roll higher vs. wider will make you much faster.


 I disagree with all the above. Bigger rollers do not use more paint.:no: And who cleans roller covers unless they are lambswool? So it takes a little more paint to load. Big deal. When Im done I take my 5 in 1 and rake out the extra paint.  And as for production? Lets get on a ceiling. You take your 9" roller and I'll use the 18" and we will see  Same thing on walls. I use a 14" and its worked out to be around 25% more productive than a 9" roller. That extra 25% adds up. :thumbup: And the 14" frame I use only has the frame on one side just like a standard 9" roller frame, so cut in is the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## NewGeneration (Dec 29, 2012)

I normally stuck to the traditional 9" but such a relief when back rolling new construction Sheetrock or texture very effective much faster, cleaner and time efficient...


----------



## TRossi88 (Dec 28, 2012)

Woodland said:


> I have a few 18" trays, but I generally use a tub. 14" is my general wall set up. I've timed it and a 14 is approx 25% more productive over a 9. :thumbsup: Now depending on how many hours a shop spends on rolling walls that extra 25% of production could end up being thousands of dollars :thumbup: Also, on 14" set ups I use a frame that looks like 2 7s put together. (Sorry, Im too busy to find a photo at the momment) The frame only comes down one side, so you can get close in the corners just like a 9" frame. :thumbsup:


I have to give the 14" a try. Thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> 18 on almost everything residential repaints is our main source of work,


Same, why anyone would use a 9 for anything but a closet or bathroom is beyond me. 

But its to heavy.. Grow some muscles, I rolled out ceilings all day yesterday with an 18 right by myself, something that is near impossible to do and keep a wet edge with a small roller.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

My 14" set up. The bucket is from the cleaning supplies at HD- a 33g garbage bag fits it well..
2 screens wired together and made to fit underneath plastic.
use a bit of tape where I have the clamps.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I disagree with all the above. Bigger rollers do not use more paint.:no: And who cleans roller covers unless they are lambswool? So it takes a little more paint to load. Big deal. When Im done I take my 5 in 1 and rake out the extra paint.  And as for production? Lets get on a ceiling. You take your 9" roller and I'll use the 18" and we will see  Same thing on walls. I use a 14" and its worked out to be around 25% more productive than a 9" roller. That extra 25% adds up. :thumbup: And the 14" frame I use only has the frame on one side just like a standard 9" roller frame, so cut in is the same. :thumbsup:


First of all, the paint you remove with a 5 in 1 has nothing to do with applying paint to the wall - 18" roller sleeves soak up a bunch of paint just to be 'dry', then you have to load past that in order to have 'free' paint available to roll on a wall. The smaller the roller, the less paint that gets wasted just to get to the point where paint will release from the roller sleeve. 

Secondly, you save 25% on a 14" roller. Take a room for example that takes me 40 minutes to cut and 20 minutes to roll with a 9" roller sleeve, one off color. Now you will achieve that same rolling with the 14" roller sleeve in 16 minutes. So you've shaved 4 minutes of labor from an hour to cut and roll one coat of paint on the walls of one bedroom, about 6-7% in total shaved off in labor. 

I agree with ceilings, as you have no cutting hardly except the edges so any savings in time using a larger roller will have a greater impact on time to roll the ceiling. The same goes for larger homes, larger walls, less obstructions to roll around - or you are using one color to at least 4 or more rooms.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

18 inch rollers are faster plain and simple, 14 inch rollers are for old guys(ill have to try one), you can keep them damn 9 inch rollers for bathrooms IMO


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm,

I would think the 14" would be nice. 

The 18 is just barbaric for most situations.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not like rolling out of buckets or plastic (thin plastic bag type plastic) lined trays. So, we tend to use more 9's. I like the angle of trays. If they made a metal tray with rigid plastic liners that would fit a 14" or 18", I would use it more often.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I do not like rolling out of buckets or plastic lined trays. So, we tend to use more 9's. I like the angle of trays. If they made a metal tray with liners that would fit a 14" or 18", I would use it more often.


Hell yeah!

Now: time for "Tray vs. Bucket"

Go!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRossi88 (Dec 28, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Now: time for "Tray vs. Bucket"
> 
> Go!:thumbsup:


I like using a 5 gal bucket with a grid. That why I mainly use a 9" it just seems easier.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I do not like rolling out of buckets or plastic (thin plastic bag type plastic) lined trays. So, we tend to use more 9's. I like the angle of trays. If they made a metal tray with rigid plastic liners that would fit a 14" or 18", I would use it more often.


I don't use liners but the wooster big ben trays are all I use. I prefer the angle of the tray vs the big ben bucket. These may work with the wooster trays.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

At $5, not really disposable like the $1 liners for a 5 quart metal tray. I do not really like how the deep grooves load the roller, but I suppose that is just me being overly particular again.

I have used the green Wooster trays for 18's, but do not like letting paint dry on plastic or having to wash out trays. The green Wooster tray with a rigid disposable liner would be perfect for me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> First of all, the paint you remove with a 5 in 1 has nothing to do with applying paint to the wall - 18" roller sleeves soak up a bunch of paint just to be 'dry', then you have to load past that in order to have 'free' paint available to roll on a wall. The smaller the roller, the less paint that gets wasted just to get to the point where paint will release from the roller sleeve.
> 
> Secondly, you save 25% on a 14" roller. Take a room for example that takes me 40 minutes to cut and 20 minutes to roll with a 9" roller sleeve, one off color. Now you will achieve that same rolling with the 14" roller sleeve in 16 minutes. So you've shaved 4 minutes of labor from an hour to cut and roll one coat of paint on the walls of one bedroom, about 6-7% in total shaved off in labor.
> 
> I agree with ceilings, as you have no cutting hardly except the edges so any savings in time using a larger roller will have a greater impact on time to roll the ceiling. The same goes for larger homes, larger walls, less obstructions to roll around - or you are using one color to at least 4 or more rooms.


Lol 
(Long sigh)Danny, you do what works for you and I will do what works for me :thumbsup: My system will remain as it is.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodland said:


> You can double coat a room with one gallon?  Must be some very small rooms :whistling2:


I can easily double coat 10x12 bedrooms with 1 gallon of paint. Most of you guys use paint from the stone ages. Buy a gallon of Aura paint, I've calculated that will go as much as 700 SF per gallon.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> I can easily double coat 10x12 bedrooms with 1 gallon of paint. Most of you guys use paint from the stone ages. Buy a gallon of Aura paint, I've calculated that will go as much as 700 SF per gallon.


 Danny, I give up. :surrender: You are defineatly without a doubt the master here at Paint Talk :notworthy: There is nobody else here with all the knowledge you have or that can even come close to matching your mad skills.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I get way more than 400 sq. ft. out of Aura as well. Dan is not the only one.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not straight out of the can do you..


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Not straight out of the can do you..


I can push 600ish for sure. The second coat is where you get serious mileage.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im kinda slow being from the south an all, so I do dont quite understand what sq ft per gallon has to do with the benefits of using an 18" or 14" roller over a 9? :blink: Then again, I dont paint very many 10x12 rooms either :whistling2: Maybe a 10x12 walk in closet :thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

2 coats easy with any premium enamel.....


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Im kinda slow being from the south an all, so I do dont quite understand what sq ft per gallon has to do with the benefits of using an 18" or 14" roller over a 9? :blink: Then again, I dont paint very many 10x12 rooms either :whistling2: Maybe a 10x12 walk in closet :thumbsup:


I was trying to make the point, that if you can walk into a room and double coat with a single gallon of paint with a 9" roller - then using an 18" roller can suck up enough paint that you won't be able to use on the walls - then you're in for another quart of paint. Ever price a quart of Aura lately?

This is all logistics, if you have large open spaces, or heck even a bunch of small rooms - but all the same color - then sure go for the larger roller frame. I am just making the observation, that if you like me run into a bunch of housewives that have chosen at least 3 different colors and more - it's just impractical and cumbersome to use larger roller sleeves. I've always found that rooms with more obstacles, windows, crown, doors, etc - can really F' up the production of an 18", you need large unobstructed walls to really shine with it. Ceilings are a perfect example of this, and I often end up using 12" and 14" on ceilings - I don't like holding a 1/2" or 3/4" nap over my head for very long - you can get bursitis that way.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Not straight out of the can do you..


I've never screwed around with adding extenders or water to latex paint, those results I get are straight out of the can. Of course I am talking the 'gross' amount of wallspace - I've never ever sat around to try and figure out deductions like how much space doors or windows take up, or baseboard. 

But to give an example, I remember helping a friend once paint this room dark blue, it was Regal classic eggshell. I measured the room at 10x10x8. That's 320 SF of wall space before deducting the area of two doors and two windows. That gallon of paint covered those walls twice over easy with about a couple of inches of paint left in the can. That's 640 SF easy. And I've seen Aura go significantly further than that on other jobs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dude, Ive probably done this line of work for damn near as long as you've been alive. Im pretty damn sure I know WTF Im doing. One 10 x12 bedroom? No, Im not going to bother with a 14 or 18" roller. I have plenty of 9" frames. covers, grids and trays in my shop and in my trailer. An interior job where Im rolling 5, 10 or 20 gallons? Yeah, Im going with a 14 or an 18. If you really feel a 9" roller is just as producive then thats your right. Keep using the 9s. I will continue to use my 14 and 18" set ups  Heres the deal....... I've done every type of painting there is. Today I do the work I prefer. I use the materials and application methods that work for ME, not for you or anyone else. My customers are very happy with my work and I earn a decent living doing it. To each his own. Just like I prefer a cargo trailer over a van. Does that mean cargo trailers are better than vans? No it doesnt. Its just what suits my needs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> But to give an example, I remember helping a friend once paint this room dark blue, it was Regal classic eggshell. I measured the room at 10x10x8. That's 320 SF of wall space before deducting the area of two doors and two windows. That gallon of paint covered those walls twice over easy with about a couple of inches of paint left in the can. That's 640 SF easy. And I've seen Aura go significantly further than that on other jobs.


10x10? 10x12? You guys must have some really small houses out there in New England.  Thats the size of a closet around here? No wonder you use a 9" roller


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodland said:


> 10x10? 10x12? You guys must have some really small houses out there in New England.  Thats the size of a closet around here? No wonder you use a 9" roller


That was a small bedroom in a 4,500 SF house. Not typical for a home that large. Most homes I paint are about a hundred + years old and you'll be hard pressed to find a room larger than 14x14. It's the old ways, keep the rooms small and easy to heat. McMansions are the only construction I run into where rooms open up and warrant the use for larger sleeves. You don't have any Bi-levels or raised ranches in your area? Freaking every bedroom I've ever painted in those kinds of homes are 10x12 or something close to that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> That was a small bedroom in a 4,500 SF house. Not typical for a home that large. Most homes I paint are about a hundred + years old and you'll be hard pressed to find a room larger than 14x14. It's the old ways, keep the rooms small and easy to heat. McMansions are the only construction I run into where rooms open up and warrant the use for larger sleeves. You don't have any Bi-levels or raised ranches in your area? Freaking every bedroom I've ever painted in those kinds of homes are 10x12 or something close to that.


A little bigger. Anywhere from 12x15 to maybe 15x18 for a kids room and a little bigger for a master. Im not doing huge houses. My average is 2500-3000 sq ft of living space. And I dont get too many jobs where every room is a different color, so Im usually putting on 15 or more gallons of the same color if Im doing the whole house. Last year I did do one interior where they had 23 colors inside.  Yes, 23 colors!!!!! :blink: Every room was a different color with an accent wall plus the enamel work was a different color in every room. On that one I used 9" rollers through out the job except for the lids where I used an 18". But, thats rare for me with all those colors though. Im usually only doing one or two colors. I just finished a living room, family room, kitchen with two colors where I used 5 gallons on one wall color and 4 on the other. And I used a 14" roller :thumbup: (Cause Im an old fart) :whistling2: Lol


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Woodland said:


> A little bigger. Anywhere from 12x15 to maybe 15x18 for a kids room and a little bigger for a master. Im not doing huge houses. My average is 2500-3000 sq ft of living space. And I dont get too many jobs where every room is a different color, so Im usually putting on 15 or more gallons of the same color if Im doing the whole house. Last year I did do one interior where they had 23 colors inside.  Yes, 23 colors!!!!! :blink: Every room was a different color with an accent wall plus the enamel work was a different color in every room. On that one I used 9" rollers through out the job except for the lids where I used an 18". But, thats rare for me with all those colors though. Im usually only doing one or two colors. I just finished a living room, family room, kitchen with two colors where I used 5 gallons on one wall color and 4 on the other. And I used a 14" roller :thumbup: (Cause Im an old fart) :whistling2: Lol


 
I did a house that had 24 colors...... :jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ligboozer said:


> I did a house that had 24 colors...... :jester:


 Show off  You just had to rain on my parade didnt you? Lol :thumbsup: I have pics of it posted somewhere here at PT. It was a challenge and actually kind of fun because of all the colors, fine cut in, etc. I had taken a photo when I was doing color samples for them that became quite popular. I will try and find it when I get a chance.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The 14" frame I usually use


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Every time someone wants to argue about 18s not being any faster than a 9, they always say something like, "Do you use an 18 in a bathroom!?" Well, I do if I'm painting other rooms in that color.
It's kind of like, sweeping a floor with a broom is faster than using a dustbrush, but if I'm only dusting off a window sill, I will grab the dustbrush. If I'm sweeping a floor and run across a window sill that needs dusting also, I'll hit it with the broom as I go.


There is a lot of resistance to 18s. Even when I bought my last set-up, the SW guy was wide eyed and worried for me: "Have you used these before!? Watch your lines! These things like to drip!!" It's cool. 
Many folks seem to only like them for floors. That's cool. 
Sometimes an old friend of mine works on my jobs these days, and he pulled that whole 9s are just as fast as 18s. We were in this one apartment and he asked how long it took me, with my 18, to roll out one of that size. I told him 3 hours if I just cruise. He grabbed his 9 and started rolling like a madman trying to knock it out in the same time. He was able to do it in 3 hours and 15 minutes (not cruising but busting his a$$). The only problem was that he left holidays everywhere.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

most every interior job we do has a two story foyer in that has 20 by 20 walls we have found threw extensive testing up against a real stop watch it is much faster and more quality oriented to use the larger rollers for this, this color is usually extended threw out the entire house and threw extensive testing and time charting we can prove with out a shadow of doubt that 18in rollers is the way to, I don't think in 25 years I have ever taken a job wear I used just one gallon of paint to do anything I could be wrong on this but I don't recall of the top of my head, and if I did it sure wouldn't be the normal job and procedure to use in our company's production rates for rolling. Like Mike our typical interior usually requires 5, 10, gallons. If I was doing jobs that only required one gallon of paint a 9 inch may very well be the answere


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Labor Costs Money, Less Labor = More Money..... Act Accordingly.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to mention, only new construction have walls flat enough for thos 18" rollers. Try painting those older homes with old plastered wavy walls and let me know what you think, the only think you can do is go up in nap. I've found 1/2" nap is an absolute minimum for 18" even in new construction, and preferably 3/4" for old homes. If you are comfortable using that big of a nap, or don't mind soaking an 18" 3/4" nap roller with half a gallon of paint just to get it ready.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I did a medical center this year and half way through spraying 60 gal. of primer my pump broke down. This was at 10am and could'nt get a rental till the next day cause it was in a small town. I ordered an 18"set up but could'nt get delivered till 3pm so I started rolling with a 9" 1 and 1/4 lambswool till the 18" arrived .When it got there I did a speed test.The exam room''s were exactly the same size and I was much faster with the 9".the difference was the 18" had a 3/4 synthetic skin and couldn't hold as much paint so Ithink with the right skin in the right hands you can really smoke with an 18".
The last house I did I was going to use an 18" but there was so much funiture in the way an 18" was impractical.They are great on lids.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It was perfect timing for a thread like this. Holidays and all...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> Every time someone wants to argue about 18s not being any faster than a 9, they always say something like, "Do you use an 18 in a bathroom!?" Well, I do if I'm painting other rooms in that color.
> It's kind of like, sweeping a floor with a broom is faster than using a dustbrush, but if I'm only dusting off a window sill, I will grab the dustbrush. If I'm sweeping a floor and run across a window sill that needs dusting also, I'll hit it with the broom as I go.


Very well put. I never was very good at expressing myself in text on a keyboard. 



Dave Mac said:


> most every interior job we do has a two story foyer in that has 20 by 20 walls we have found threw extensive testing up against a real stop watch it is much faster and more quality oriented to use the larger rollers for this, this color is usually extended threw out the entire house and threw extensive testing and time charting we can prove with out a shadow of doubt that 18in rollers is the way to, I don't think in 25 years I have ever taken a job wear I used just one gallon of paint to do anything I could be wrong on this but I don't recall of the top of my head, and if I did it sure wouldn't be the normal job and procedure to use in our company's production rates for rolling. Like Mike our typical interior usually requires 5, 10, gallons. If I was doing jobs that only required one gallon of paint a 9 inch may very well be the answere


My point exactly. Rolling 20 ft walls in a foyer over a stairway with a 9" roller? :blink: No thanks :no: If Im just doing a single small bedroom, a bathroom, kitchen, an accent wall or whatever....Im going to throw a screen in a 5 and grab a 9". 



matt19422 said:


> Labor Costs Money, Less Labor = More Money..... Act Accordingly.


Exactly. Labor is the biggest expense for a painter. Every hour saved counts. Even if its as little as only one or two hours per week, it still adds up after 52 weeks. 



plainpainter said:


> Not to mention, only new construction have walls flat enough for thos 18" rollers. Try painting those older homes with old plastered wavy walls and let me know what you think, the only think you can do is go up in nap. I've found 1/2" nap is an absolute minimum for 18" even in new construction, and preferably 3/4" for old homes. If you are comfortable using that big of a nap, or don't mind soaking an 18" 3/4" nap roller with half a gallon of paint just to get it ready.


J hear ya. Like I mentioned earlier, I dont do the older houses anymore. I cant remember the last time I painted over plaster walls. I imagine things are quite different out there. Lots of history and lots of old buildings and houses. The state of Washington is only around 150 years old. 150 years old is probably nothing in New England. 



kmp said:


> I did a medical center this year and half way through spraying 60 gal. of primer my pump broke down. This was at 10am and could'nt get a rental till the next day cause it was in a small town. I ordered an 18"set up but could'nt get delivered till 3pm so I started rolling with a 9" 1 and 1/4 lambswool till the 18" arrived .When it got there I did a speed test.The exam room''s were exactly the same size and I was much faster with the 9".the difference was the 18" had a 3/4 synthetic skin and couldn't hold as much paint so I think with the right skin in the right hands you can really smoke with an 18".
> The last house I did I was going to use an 18" but there was so much funiture in the way an 18" was impractical.They are great on lids.


Try a 14" sometime.  Its pretty much the perfect roller for me :thumbsup: 



TJ Paint said:


> It was perfect timing for a thread like this. Holidays and all...


 LMAO Should we do "Cargo trailers vs Vans" next? :whistling2:


----------



## GaryPainter (Dec 31, 2012)

We call them tracking or spagetti. I haven't used an 18" frame yet. However after hearing all your reviews I am now on board. This will help with productivity. Thanks!


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

What sleeve do you fellows use with the 18" setup? Looking for something that will hold a lot of paint!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

These 9 v 18 threads never cease to amaze.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you clean yours out or do you just buy new each time?


:whistling2:


:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Do you clean yours out or do you just buy new each time?
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> ...


Dude I install new naps on each wall. 

Zero Contamination...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Do you clean yours out or do you just buy new each time?
> 
> 
> :whistling2:
> ...


I toss em


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

caulktheline said:


> Every time someone wants to argue about 18s not being any faster than a 9, they always say something like, "Do you use an 18 in a bathroom!?" Well, I do if I'm painting other rooms in that color.
> It's kind of like, sweeping a floor with a broom is faster than using a dustbrush, but if I'm only dusting off a window sill, I will grab the dustbrush. If I'm sweeping a floor and run across a window sill that needs dusting also, I'll hit it with the broom as I go.
> 
> There is a lot of resistance to 18s. Even when I bought my last set-up, the SW guy was wide eyed and worried for me: "Have you used these before!? Watch your lines! These things like to drip!!" It's cool.
> ...


I agree. I used 18" set ups before stepped out if the bucket. I still highly recommend them.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodland said:


> You can double coat a room with one gallon?  Must be some very small rooms :whistling2:


Mike they are called walking closets not rooms.


----------

